# What's This Car Called?



## John B (Feb 15, 2019)

In the linked photo, what is that second car called? What's in it? Does it have a name? It's not just a freight car, is it?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The second locomotive is a B unit. It has a diesel engine and traction motors, but no cab.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

The picture you posted shows Electromotive engines.
Other manufactures and similar setups.
For light weight trains, only the front A unit was needed.
For heavier trains, the second B unit was added.
For even heavier trains, another A unit would be added but facing backward.

more reading material...
https://www.american-rails.com/emd-f-series.html


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Using an A-B-A consist, or multiple B units flanked by A units were the easiest to use because the set did not need to be turned at the end of a run. 
Yet, early photos of these consists only show one A unit in lash ups. 

The reason for this was at the onset of dieselization, the rail unions had a rule that a train had to have a separate crew for each cab. So the railroads would only use one A unit and the rest B units. 
The rule was ultimately negotiated where 1 crew was used on a train, enabling an A unit to be on each end.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

John B said:


> In the linked photo, what is that second car called? What's in it? Does it have a name? It's not just a freight car, is it?


I'm not quite sure where you're counting from, as to me the second (and third) actual car looks to be a standard passenger coach.

Front to back, what's visible in the photo is:

Locomotive - F7A or F9A (not totally up on the subtle spotting differences between the series)
Locomotive - cabless F7B or F9B
Baggage - the first actual car in the train is the train's baggage car. The large door in the front half of the car is the baggage compartment door. The back half appears to have windows so this appears to be a combination baggage and coach, crew dorm or post office car.
Coach - standard passenger coach
Coach - standard passenger coach
[end of image frame]


----------



## John B (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks for the quick and thorough responses. I'm building some 3D models of train cars, and I didn't know what to call that second car, the second locomotive (not my area of expertise).


----------

